# Convert pin hitch to handle?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I know you don't want to buy a new cart but here's an idea you may be able to modify to suit your purposes. Maybe modify and use an old handle from a push-type lawn mower.

http://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0345-350-Pound-Poly-Convertible/dp/B0007UQ2SM


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, Bud. Good idea, but my cart is the metal kind with the extended tongue. I should have been more specific.

Here is a pic of similar wagon:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh-Fudge said:


> Thanks, Bud. Good idea, but my cart is the metal kind with the extended tongue. I should have been more specific.
> 
> Here is a pic of similar wagon:


 Same-o same-o. How about fashioning an old bicycle handlebar(s) to the existing draw bar?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems like a piece of 3/4" or 1" dowel with a hole drilled in the center to bolt it perpendicular to the tongue would suffice. Or a piece of galvanized pipe with a cap on each end; your local independent hardware store can cut and thread the ends for you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

May be able to modify the hitch on one of these.

http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/Rackem/RA20.html

And one cheaper:
http://www.amazon.com/BR-Tools-600-Trailer-Dolly/dp/B000BVSD52


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim, that's EXACTLY what I'm talkin' bout. Do they make those for a pin hitch trailer?

If not, I would have to convert the pin hitch to a ball hitch and then use one of those dollies. Back to Googling.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9914F595CA2192DC02E06ECECE52&selectedIndex=23

Any Farm supply, box store, hardware store should theses.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Take the hitch ball off and install a bolt the size of the pin hole on your cart, shouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Joe, I looked at those too. They are really just pins with a handle to pull out the pin. Don't know if they would hold up to using them as a pull handle. And would be rough on the fingers after a while. But, that is a good idea.

Jim - You are the Man! If I got a dolly like this one (see pic) it looks like there is room to slide it into the slot between the pin brackets on the trailer. That would be less wobbly than the ball hitch, too. I think you hit the nail on the head with that one. I'm going to order now. Love DIY Chatroom! :clap:

(p.s. - someone ambitious would make these for pin hitch's and sell them on fleaBay or something :wink


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

HarborFreight has them. You could either remove the ball and add a pin or use the lower brace one and mount it there. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-60533.html


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Just posting follow-up for those interested. I ended up getting a Gorilla Cart on sale at the blue big box store. No cart is ever big enough for all the leaves where we live, but it is more useful for other things being more maneuverable than the big tractor cart with hand dolly. And the handle converts to a pin hitch so it can be pulled by the tractor! And the wife can use it too! :yes:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It was designed for you to make stake side boards for it in your spare time.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh-Fudge said:


> Just posting follow-up for those interested. I ended up getting a Gorilla Cart on sale at the blue big box store. No cart is ever big enough for all the leaves where we live, but it is more useful for other things being more maneuverable than the big tractor cart with hand dolly. And the handle converts to a pin hitch so it can be pulled by the tractor! And the wife can use it too! :yes:


I ended up getting the larger version of this myself not long after this post. Very handy cart and I've used it for everything from firewood, retaining wall blocks, stone, mulch, dirt, leaves, and car parts.



SeniorSitizen said:


> It was designed for you to make stake side boards for it in your spare time.:thumbsup:


I did this a few weeks ago. I cut down some scrap 1x3 to fit into the slots, and then bought 6"wide fence pickets from the box store and cut them to length and attached them. The dog eared ends give it a nice look. Only thing I would change is to use L brackets to attach the top of the sides to the front panel so there is no gap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmyfloyd said:


> I ended up getting the larger version of this myself not long after this post. Very handy cart and I've used it for everything from firewood, retaining wall blocks, stone, mulch, dirt, leaves, and car parts.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this a few weeks ago. I cut down some scrap 1x3 to fit into the slots, and then bought 6"wide fence pickets from the box store and cut them to length and attached them. The dog eared ends give it a nice look. Only thing I would change is to use L brackets to attach the top of the sides to the front panel so there is no gap.


The old traditional way of pulling the two side board panels tight to the front end gate was a long end gate rod with a lever nut on one end. The end gate went between two vertical cleats at the corners of the side panels. This way it could be quickly disassembled to store the panels.


----------

